# 2/3A Nimh Cycle Recommendations; CE Turbo 35



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

Dear Forum-

I realize this isn't brushless or Lipo, but I didn't really see a general battery section. I apologize if this is an incorrect posting.

My question is:

I recently purchased some used 2/3A Nimh cells (mostly GP1100's) that I'm trying to cycle to see what condition they are in; however, I was curious as to what settings I should use for the discharge amperage.

In the past I've used 20-30 amp discharge for a standard Sub-C cell. With these I've started at 10amps with a 5.4 volt cutoff for 6 cells.

Either I have some out of shape batteries, or the settings I'm using aren't working for them.

I just started cycling these packs at 1.0 amp charge, no flex, 0.03 peak detection, and a 10amp discharge.

They are all showing horrible internal resistance and nearly non-existant runtime.

Any ideas or suggestions?

Oh and I haven't tried running them in anything yet, so maybe that little 280 motor in my RC18R doesn't pull much amperage?

Sincerely,
Jim Kennedy


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Well I know a Tamiya 540 with no load pulls like 2 amps so I can't imagine a 280 in a 1/18 scale car would pull ANYWHERE near 10 amps. :lol: We used to run BRP cars and I always cycled my packs at a 1.5-2 amp charge, .05 dropback, and 5 amp discharge. Mind you these were mostly all 2000-2250 mah AAs but it should work with 2/3 A cells too. Don't expect much from an 1100 mah 2/3 A pack though.  Just charge and run. :thumbsup:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I just check som 2/3A packs I have from Team Scream racing. The matching label indicates they were charged at 2.0 amps and discharged at 15 amps.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ta_man said:


> I just check som 2/3A packs I have from Team Scream racing. The matching label indicates they were charged at 2.0 amps and discharged at 15 amps.


Are you sure they were at 2.0 amps charge? I believe they are 3.0 amp charge rate when they are matched. I could be wrong, but all the stuff I have is 3.0 amps.

As for cycling cells,
3.0 to 4.0 amps linear, .03mv rollover
15 to 20 amp discharge

Store with atleast 1/2 charge in them.

-Wayne


----------



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the great information, this is the issue I'm running into though.

Maybe these packs were sitting awhile, but the Turbo 35 won't let me discharge them at any rate lower than 10amps, because I was thinking 10amps is probably a little harsh on these cells.

The display comes up with an error and I have to set the discharge rate at a level of 10amps or greater.

I'm just getting into the hobby after a nearly 10 year absence, 2400 Nicads were the last batteries I bought, so I'm hoping these Nimh's are just a little slow to perk right now?

Thanks for any additional information.

-Jim


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DukeDiablo said:


> Thanks for the great information, this is the issue I'm running into though.
> 
> Maybe these packs were sitting awhile, but the Turbo 35 won't let me discharge them at any rate lower than 10amps, because I was thinking 10amps is probably a little harsh on these cells.
> 
> ...


Mine is the same way, 10 amps minimum. Not sure why, but 15 amps is not a problem for these cells. Make sure you tray them before charging, will increase capacity and equalize the pack.
-Wayne


----------



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

Wayne-

I've always trayed my old Sub-C cells, but who has trays for these little 2/3a packs? I'd definitely get a few.

-Jim


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

sg1 said:


> Are you sure they were at 2.0 amps charge? I believe they are 3.0 amp charge rate when they are matched. I could be wrong, but all the stuff I have is 3.0 amps.
> 
> As for cycling cells,
> 3.0 to 4.0 amps linear, .03mv rollover
> ...


The label on one of the cells reads as follows:

0258 1.110
2.0 15 27
0.90 5000

I can't imagine that means anything other than a 2.0 amp charge. Except for variations in runtime and voltage numbers on the first line, the labels are all the same.



DukeDiablo said:


> Wayne-
> 
> I've always trayed my old Sub-C cells, but who has trays for these little 2/3a packs? I'd definitely get a few.
> 
> -Jim


I made an adapter that lets me fit the 2/3A cells in a Novak Smart Tray. I think Tekin makes a "Battery Doctor" for the small cells. Well, "made" - I don't know whether they still sell them or not.


----------



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the information...

I'm going to try and hunt down a Tekin Mini Doctor then.

I'm still pretty concerned about these cells. I guess I just need to put a pack in the RC18 and try it, but it's not looking good.

They take the charge, but then when I try and cycle them at even 10 amps discharge, I get maybe 3 seconds of runtime. I have the cutoff at 5.4 volts, standard 0.9 volts per cell... so I can't imagine it could be anything else other than bad packs?

Any opinions?

-Jim


----------



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, I found some really nice, very inexpensive trays for anyone who needs one.

They are from Integy, great quality from what I've now had the time to try out, and discharge at 6 amps. They are Bi-Polar and each cell is isolated so pack configuration doesn't matter either.

For $12.99, I'm very happy:

http://www.integy.com/st_prod.html?p_prodid=3652&p_catid=199

Oh and after setting "long lockout" on my CE Turbo 35, I was able to FINALLY get those tired batteries to charge. They seem to be perking up nicely now.

Yall have a great weekend.

-Jim


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

DukeDiablo said:


> Well, I found some really nice, very inexpensive trays for anyone who needs one.
> 
> They are from Integy, great quality from what I've now had the time to try out, and discharge at 6 amps. They are Bi-Polar and each cell is isolated so pack configuration doesn't matter either.
> 
> ...


You will probably be "OK' using the 0.0v cutoff for GP1100 cells but the newer generation of NiMH cells (like the IB1400 and Elite 1500) don't like to be discharged that low.

I made an adapter to fit the 2/3A cells in a Novak Smart Tray so I can choose the cutoff value anywhere from 0.0 to 0.9V.


----------



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

TA-

Thanks, I guess I'll be pulling them off early then. Thanks for the input!

-Jim


----------



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

I was curious, so I put my multimeter on each cell on the tray after the lights had been out for a few minutes, and all cells were holding at approximately .20-.24 volts.

So I suppose the Integy Zero 6M tray doesn't actually take each cell down to zero... which I'm happy about.

Yall have a good one.


----------



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, now these great trays I've been using for a few months are even cheaper at $6.49 each.

Really nice for that price and work great in my experience. I wish I needed more!

http://www.integy.com/st_prod.html?p...52&p_catid=199


----------

